# Swfit Bolero FB observations



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just a minor observation on the Bolero FB model, we wish we had just a small window of some kind in ours :wink: not a major issue but it would be really nice to have some daylight in there as well as the roof light.

I am posting this as I know Swift like some feedback etc we sometimes wish we could have a bit more fresh air in the bathroom..........without saying too much LOL.

Thats about all ROFL apart from a smaller table :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Thanks Briarose

I have seen your post and will pass on the feedback.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Feedback*



SwiftGroup said:


> Thanks Briarose
> 
> I have seen your post and will pass on the feedback.
> 
> ...


Thanks as I say just observations although we do still love our Bolero, in fact hopefully are off in it for a few days tomorrow............we wouldn't change it as it is everything we wanted from a MH.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

One thing that I do *not* want in any motorhome I may buy is a window in the toilet / shower / washroom. Just goes to show that we are not all the same......  

I have a small vent with extractor fan in mine; but a rooflight with extractor would be better: but no window please .....

H


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ingram said:


> One thing that I do *not* want in any motorhome I may buy is a window in the toilet / shower / washroom. Just goes to show that we are not all the same......
> 
> I have a small vent with extractor fan in mine; but a rooflight with extractor would be better: but no window please .....
> 
> H


The Bolero has just a small roof vent that opens, maybe an extractor would be a good idea, we just sometimes wish that you could let a bit more fresh air and light in.

I notice today that there is a review of the EK Bolero in one of the club mags..............I can't understand why they make such a big issue of the step bit from the living area to the kitchen, we don't find it a problem at all, and in some ways it kind of seperates the two areas.

Just looking at it right now and I actually quite like it LOL.


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Briarose

I agree with you wholeheartedly about the floor step in the FB. I have the EW version which has the same step and have found it to be a very accommodating feature. I can see why people stepping in for the first time might feel it intrudes but as you say it is not a problem.

The real advantage, as Swift point out, is that it levels the cab and lounge floor areas. This means that the front swivel seat squabs can be levelled exactly with the side bench seats. This is absolutely wonderful for stretching out on. I suffer with back pain but yet can sit in the cab seats with my feet up on the side bench seats all day long if necessary.

It's surprising how many MH manufacturers simply do not pay sufficient attention to the design of seating and the relationship between different seating surfaces. I'm sure some manufacturers have not discovered athropmetric data or simply ignore it.

Graham


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

grahamw said:


> Briarose
> 
> I agree with you wholeheartedly about the floor step in the FB. I have the EW version which has the same step and have found it to be a very accommodating feature. I can see why people stepping in for the first time might feel it intrudes but as you say it is not a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi yes we spin our front seats round and do the same, to be honest we are far more comfortable than we used to be with the seating in our previous twin axle caravan...............right now I am posting from the Bolero, and am so comfy also have one of the smaller cushions tucked under my lower back.


----------



## 110165 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Electric bikes and bike rack on a bolero*

Hi Briarose
I think it was you who mentioned you had electric bikes fitted on a windown rack on your Bolero.I have bought two bikes and wonder if you manage ok with the rack and who fitted for you please.
Thanks Nurserus
ps yes we did meet at San Sebastian just returned, was Portugal good?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> ...I can't understand why they make such a big issue of the step bit from the living area to the kitchen, .


I'm with you there ! I fell down it the first time we went away in the van but have not noticed it since.

The cab area in our last 2 vans was curtained off, low down under the luton, dark and gloomy with the silver screen on and basically, despite one swivel seat, a glory hole for chairs and carpets from the awning at night. This one is part of the van, sunny from the overhead window, cheerful, with good headroom and a pleasant place to sit.

There is one tiny niggle - which is unavoidable if you want this layout- in that the cab carpet is part of the living area carpet. Without a lot of effort I can't remove the whole lot to beat the dust off. We've removed the kitchen area carpet to avoid it getting dirty from things spilled or dirt trampled in from the door.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Electric bikes and bike rack on a bolero*



Nurserus said:


> Hi Briarose
> I think it was you who mentioned you had electric bikes fitted on a windown rack on your Bolero.I have bought two bikes and wonder if you manage ok with the rack and who fitted for you please.
> Thanks Nurserus
> ps yes we did meet at San Sebastian just returned, was Portugal good?


 Hi yes we do manage with the wind down rack, we had it fitted at Camper UK in Lincoln..............you need to be careful and the rack has to be slightly off centre due to the bathroom. Camper UK were brill and took so much time to do this in the correct way, hiding the interior bolts too etc in the bedroom area of the MH, what sort of bikes have you got ? the rack we had was slightly bigger than we needed but we went for that option due to baskets etc.

We loved Portugal ended up in Alvor, we did go to Espiche one day but must have found the wrong part......ended up going round in a circle LOL met some lovely folk and hope to go back next winter. We also went back to that campsite in San Sebastion gosh what a difference a month later torrential rain etc you wouldn't have believed it was the same place we were all at back in Feb.

Great to see you again, did you get that bit that was missing from the ceiling sorted ? Swift have been fantastic to us.

Nette

PS you can read of our trip to Portugal http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42247-0.html I mentioned meeting you.


----------

